# Help (better) identifying brush hog



## DaveWorden (May 31, 2017)

Just picked this 6' mower up tonight from an older farmer about a half hour from me. He said it is a New Holland, he bought it used has been sitting in the weeds for 30 yrs, and he thinks he has all the parts  The gear box does have NH cast in it. Any chance someone can help with a model number, would like to see if anything is available for it. It's huge and heavy, that's a 4X8 trailer that it swallowed!
Thanks and sorry for the poor pictures!


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Clean it up and take photos to a New Holland dealer parts counter. I would take the gearcase and a spindle along too.


----------



## DaveWorden (May 31, 2017)

Thanks, that will be my next step. For now I think it will be a yard ornament until I get around to it lol


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

You may only need to sharpen the blades,make sure the gearbox has oil in it and find the pto shaft.


----------

